

GitHub launches Pull Requests 2.0 - kneath
http://github.com/blog/712-pull-requests-2-0

======
spooneybarger
For me, github is git's killer application. I wouldn't be using git if I
couldn't pair it with github.

~~~
tzs
So what would you be using for source code control for your projects?

~~~
Zev
I'm in the same boat here. The only reason I use git is for github -- for work
or collaborating with other people on something. And even then, unless I need
branching, I'll still use Mercurial, through the hg-git plugin they
provide[1].

Nothing against people who use git. If it works for you, use it. I don't like
it because of its arcane incantations and tendency to let me destroy my work
for the past few hours by using the wrong command. The features are great.
But, not what I'm looking for in a DVCS. But, thats just me.

1\. <http://hg-git.github.com/>

~~~
eru
> [...] and tendency to let me destroy my work for the past few hours by using
> the wrong command.

I have the same misgivings about Mercurial. I guess it depends on what you are
used to. Conceptually git and Mercurial are isomorphic. (See
<http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/GitConcepts> for an explanation.)

------
docgnome
The only thing that could make github more awesome in my eyes would be if it
was open source. While a lot of work has gone into gitorious, it seems like
they are just playing catchup to some extent with github.

~~~
kneath
If GitHub was open source, we wouldn't be able to make money to hire people to
make awesome features. An Open Source GitHub would without a doubt be a much
worse experience for _everyone._

~~~
dstone
It would probably look more like Gitorious does.

Gitorious is 8 million time better than rolling your own git hosting, but
GitHub is _so_ much more polished. I think a large part of that is because
Gitorious is open source, so there's nobody dedicated to it as a full-time
job. Whereas you guys have a handful of developers working night and day on
creating pure awesome.

You guys rock.

------
Pistos2
I love git, and I love github, but I honestly have not found any of the
"mangle your repos through our website" features of github compelling. Perhaps
it's because I don't have projects with hundreds of watchers, a couple dozen
forks, and a pull request coming in every day. I just feel a lot more
comfortable working with my repos on my own machine(s), with the CLI git
commands. I can do what I want locally, and I have full control over any
mangling or bungling, as well as whether or not said bungling gets pushed to
what is often the official repo for the project (namely, the github repo of
the project).

------
andymoe
I really like GitHub and I know Fogbugz/Kiln is more expensive but the code
review features and bug tracking stuff in FogBugz/Kiln is just so well done.

The UI and interaction is so much more polished than anything else out there.
Certainly more so than GitHub, Bitbucket and JIRA. If you are a business I
think it's well worth the extra money. I even use it for my personal stuff.

~~~
kneath
I'd love to see any screenshots or features that you find valuable. Feel free
to throw anything at kyle@github.com that you want (rants appreciated)

------
mronge
Looks like I'm going to have to leave BitBucket. Features like these are just
too compelling...

------
icco
This is the final straw. I've been considering convincing my work to switch to
git + GitHub, but I've just written up my proposal and I'm pitching it
tomorrow, this is too awesome to pass up.

~~~
eru
Please post your experiences. Some co-workers and me are considering a similar
pitch.

------
newobj
Github is just so awesome. They really nailed making code social. You really
get the feeling of participating in a living, breathing thing with Github. It
compels you to collaborate. It's frictionless.

Every other hosted RCS just feels hopelessly static, a step above a
download.com.

